# which pads are the best?



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

I know this is very personal preference, but the pads i got with my das-6 havnt lasted to long, i got the menzerna pads and even after doing a bonnet say with a bad it isnt long before its weak, and breaking up. How many panels should a pad be able to do?

What is the correct way to care for your pads to make them last longer, and cleaning after use?

cheers


----------



## OCDDuncan (Apr 13, 2012)

What product was you using on the pad?

Did you prime the pad with a detailing spray before? Or even a list misting of water?

Also where you going over the edges or catching the water jets on the bonnet as that can tear up the pads easily.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I found the Menz pads tend to break up quickly. I switched to 3M and they have lasted ages, can easily get 10 cars out of them, other than the hardest green pad, that seems to break up a little more quickly.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Give Hex pads a go on your Das 6. They do work really well


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

using a range of menzerna polishes. Nope not catching them on anything and yes misting them with quick detailer.

Ilhave a look at 3m and hex, cheers


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried most of polishing pads with Menzerna polishes , Imho Lake Country hydro Tech pads still the best , with Hydro Tech pads you will get great cutting ability , long work time and zero dust.


----------



## Johnboy20011 (Mar 7, 2011)

I use the menzerna also purely because of the cost as they seem to be the cheapest, as i couldnet beleve the cost of what is a bit of foam with a velcro pad glued on.
when I first started using these pads i too thought they didnt last long, but it is really down to being carefull at all times with them. Lifting before the machine has slowed easily starts to rip the Velcro backing off. I can get about 3 cars worth out of them (major correction)

And you say its breaking up after only doing a bonnet, this is a fairly flat surface and shouldn't be showing signs of breaking up that quickly assuming your not ramming it against the windscreen sprayers. how long did you spend on the bonnet? perhaps you need to go more aggressive on the compound/pad combo and spend less time on the panel.

I as a rule when correcting always grab the menzerna white compounding pad along with the megs 105, as the megs 105 is non diminishing its just about the time spent on each panel that determines the amount of cut you get. With experience you can cut just enough to remove the defects before you move on to the finer pads and megs 205.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

menzerna pads have a rep for being of poor quality, 3m and CG hex logic are good


----------



## Airedale1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Bill58 said:


> Give Hex pads a go on your Das 6. They do work really well


Are "Hex pads" a type or are they a brand?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Jem said:


> I found the Menz pads tend to break up quickly. I switched to 3M and they have lasted ages, can easily get 10 cars out of them, other than the hardest green pad, that seems to break up a little more quickly.


Try orange 3M pad, same cutting abilities like green but very durable :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

LC Hydrotech pads for me, if you need something for soft paint go for LC constant pressure pads


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

There's a new range of merzerna pads out, has anyone tired the new range, if so how does it compare to the previous merzerna pads.

As of the Lake country pads, the HT version ones, I assume these pads are more thicker in height than the chemical guys hexlogic pads.


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Johnboy20011 said:


> I use the menzerna also purely because of the cost as they seem to be the cheapest, as i couldnet beleve the cost of what is a bit of foam with a velcro pad glued on.
> when I first started using these pads i too thought they didnt last long, but it is really down to being carefull at all times with them. Lifting before the machine has slowed easily starts to rip the Velcro backing off. I can get about 3 cars worth out of them (major correction)


looking into the pads now as really need to get some more and totaly agree, price of foam glued to velcro.... ouch

Where is the cheapest place to buy pads, and i to may just stick with the menzerna pads and just try different technique


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

I like 3M and HEX pads


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've only got one type of pad so I can't really fairly say, but I use Chemical Guys Hexlogic pads.. These seem to be quite popular and are regarded as being quality pads.


~Jord


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've use CG Hex, 3M and Mez..... Used to love the menz, but they do break up far far to quickly. I Must say that the 3M ones are by tfar the best IMO


----------



## Johnboy20011 (Mar 7, 2011)

gttjames said:


> looking into the pads now as really need to get some more and totaly agree, price of foam glued to velcro.... ouch
> 
> Where is the cheapest place to buy pads, and i to may just stick with the menzerna pads and just try different technique


I was buying mine from "Clean your car", but i have not so long ago brought a set of pads from "autojoy" these are flexipads but look identical to the Menz ones. I have yet to try them out but there a quid or so cheaper than the Menz.
I have been experimenting with silverline pads and wool pads on my new rotary. Still havent managed to get the final polish right yet as it left swirl marks. Had to resort to the DA to finish off as i didnt have time to mess around experimenting. 
As i am shifting a few old snotters form ebay and auctions i needed a much cheaper set of products for a quick buff up and correction. I experimented with a silverline 5" wool pad with "Super cut polish" from autojoy. This stuff is about £15 for 5L and is very abrasive. Rubbing it on corrected paint using the tip of my finger left what looked like 2500 wet sanding marks. I managed to buff up a Golf in about 4 hours using this. Ok its no where near the finish of my DA using megs 105/205 but it took 1/4 of the time and hardly any material costs ( it made light work of what was tree sap and old baked on wax that even white spirit,fairy liquid,and neat oven cleaner wouldn't shift)


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Jem said:


> I found the Menz pads tend to break up quickly. I switched to 3M and they have lasted ages, can easily get 10 cars out of them, other than the hardest green pad, that seems to break up a little more quickly.


Menzerna spot pads have begun breaking up already
& have only done two car applications but in fairness
I was strictly on a learning curve with a DA.

Switching to Hex Logic pads now.
dogfox


----------

